# Info par produktiem >  Programmātors TL866

## SawLV

Sveiki , interesē sekojoša lieta no zinošiem cilvēkiem, cik liela jēga ir sūtīt piemēram šādu komplektu ? 

http://ej.uz/tl866

varbūt varat ieteikt kko no savas pieredzes ?

----------


## abergs

Lietoju jau kādu gadu, galvenokārt EPROM 27xxx sērijas rakstīšanai. Ir arī PICi rakstīti.
Nekādu problemu neesmu manījis. Uz XP ir viens nebūtisks GUI gļuks, kas neiespaido programmēšanu, uz W7 viss štokos.
Salīdzinot ar MemprogL ērtāk lietot - nav vajadzīgs barošanas bloks, vienīgais nevar redzēt visu buferi reizē -
nav pilnekrāna loga.

----------


## SawLV

paldies, tad jau bus jāuzsūta.

----------


## abergs

Tur bija kaut kādas nianses  starp TL866CS un TL866A modeļiem, laikam ar ICSP savienojumu un programmatūru...
Cik atceros...

----------


## abergs

Kā variants:
versaloon, 
http://tablock.org.ua/post/76/

----------

